# Framing inspection - with windows installed ok?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Framing inspection is normally done after plumbing, HVAC and electrical inspections. These are not even started until the building is "closed in" Meaning roof and windows and doors are installed. So yes you can place the windows in before inspection.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

In our locality, the window installation is part of the framing inspection. No windows installed yet, don't call for the inspector. They tend to get testy 'bout that kind of oversight.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks!*

excellent - thanks for the quick responces!

Vince


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You need to ask your inspector. They may frown on trimming around the outside of the window due to the need to see sheathing nail pattern on the opening as well as the water barrier/counterflashing. Some cities inspect before the windows go in for flashing on the window bucks, etc. 

I can see most of what I need to see with the window installed. No trim though!


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> You need to ask your inspector. They may frown on trimming around the outside of the window due to the need to see sheathing nail pattern on the opening as well as the water barrier/counterflashing. Some cities inspect before the windows go in for flashing on the window bucks, etc.
> 
> I can see most of what I need to see with the window installed. No trim though!


Yes, I had figured on not having the exterior closed up and trimmed so installation details could be seen. Thanks!


----------

